# IEMs Around 2K



## H2O (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Guys.

I had a Sound Magic ES18 earphone which I lost a couple of days ago. So, I need a new earphone.

Budget is around 2K. 

So, any suggestions which ones should I be looking at?

Thanks.


----------



## H2O (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2014)

Sound signature? Brand preference ? 
There maybe a few like tpeos tank ,


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 16, 2014)

if you're looking for SoundMagic again checkout ES20 or Sony MDR-XB30EX.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 16, 2014)

T peos Tank Or Popular


----------



## H2O (Jul 16, 2014)

Don't really have any brand preference. I am open to all as long as they have at least one odd year warranty.

Even if the build quality ain't great, I am ok with it. For me, sound quality matter is a priority over build quality.

- - - Updated - - -



sandynator said:


> T peos Tank Or Popular



Where do I buy it from?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 16, 2014)

Tpeos Tank out of stock

T peos Popular
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=27&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=103&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29

Review
T-Peos Popular Review | The Headphone List


----------



## H2O (Jul 16, 2014)

Cheers.

Which one is better, btw?

Popular or Tank?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 16, 2014)

Go thru the review choose as per your sound preference. Popular is neutral but may be bit harsh for some tracks.

Tank Review
T-Peos Tank Review | The Headphone List


----------



## H2O (Jul 17, 2014)

Cheers.

How would you rate Signature Acoustics C-12 compared with the Tpeos?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 17, 2014)

H2O said:


> Cheers.
> 
> How would you rate Signature Acoustics C-12 compared with the Tpeos?



I've signature acoustic C12 but after going thru the reviews I can say T peos will be above it for my listening preference.

From T peos range if I'll have to opt then *D200R* Or* Rich* models would be my preference.


No Doubt Signature Acoustic C12 are good but for me mids feel bit blanketed by the bass presence & highs rolled off. Bass is also not that snappy. Recently bought brainwavz R1 Dual Dynamic Earphones & I feel the bass is more in C12 in terms of quantity. The mids placement of R1 is far behind. It was just for 30-40 mins so need to spend more time for detailed comparison. R1 have driver flex & are lot more tip dependent. The bi flanges make it more darker sounding.

My only reason for getting R1 was the Brainwavz case . Its decent sounding for Rs.1550/- which I spent & can surly compete with Soundmagic E10 IMO


----------



## H2O (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks, mate.

Where can I buy the D200R or Rich models?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 17, 2014)

For T peos
T-PEOS - Brands

If you were thinking to spend 2.7k for signature acoustic then better get Vsonic VSD1S 

Your best bet

VSD1S, Lend Me Ur Ears

A member from Techenclave mentioned to me that there won't be any customs & it has free shipping.


----------



## layzee (Jul 28, 2014)

LendMeUrEars actually undervalue the products heavily on the customs declaration tag; in my case a 100+ SGD product to 10 SGD. The uber-cheap paper packaging also helps in customs evasion. They also do not provide any hard copies of the payment receipt within the package. Shipping takes a bit of time but stuff gets delivered nevertheless.


----------

